
Show HN: Real-Time Monitoring with WebGL for PM2 Downloads - unictek
http://map.keymetrics.io/
======
unictek
Author of this hack speaking - I've built this interface 3 years ago to track
downloads of PM2
([https://github.com/Unitech/pm2](https://github.com/Unitech/pm2)), a process
manager for Node.js I've authored. I'm really proud to see this dashboard here
on HN!

In term of UI, the map is inspired from the impressive Tron Movie interface
(Gmunk artwork [http://gmunk.com/TRON-Board-Room](http://gmunk.com/TRON-Board-
Room))

The dashboard is very hypnotic and it asked a lot of meticulous tuning to give
this effect. Hope you like it!

------
gromon
Best web interface i've ever seen when it comes to design !

That is why PM2 will always be my favorite production process manager :)

------
zaimwa
Great tool. I've been using it for over a year, never let me down. Would
recommend for any Node.js dev

